# Unitronic Downpipe and Stage 2 Map installed on Audi S3 - videos & pics!



## RyanA3 (May 11, 2005)

videos at the bottom

A visit to CB Tuning for Unitronic Stage 2 and Downpipe!


Stage 2 

Unitronic Stage 1 (1+ actually, which is for 93 octane) was fast, I had no issues with it.
375HP / 350LB-TQ
Felt fast enough to be satisfied with the map. But then I got an itch for more.
And when Unitronic Stage 2 and downpipe became available, I scratched the itch.
After all, I was just $959.99 away from more noticeable hp and torque, and a bit more sound. Why not?

Unitronic Stage 2. I was not expecting this.
397HP / 368LB-TQ
On paper, it doesn't seem to be THAT much more.
Get out the shredder.

Very nice upgrade in performance, it feels like a few clowns got out of my trunk. Feels like a different beast! 
Only 60 miles in, I'm really pleased. 

If Stage 1 felt like a steroid needle, Stage 2 feels like a steroid keg stand.
This new map (and the addition of the downpipe) makes the car feel a lot quicker, a lot more eager to go fast.
It makes the driver feel like going out and looking for trouble. 

Improved throttle response, but it's not jumpy - it's just right. 
Most of the power is spread across the entire rev range. But I feel it getting stronger and stronger as the rpms climb, you really need a good road to test it's full potential.
You can still drive car normally and it's very smooth. Cruise control on the highway, 31-32mpg at normal speed.
But hit the gas hard, look out - it'll set your shorts on fire! ALERT! 
You will want to hunt down 911 Turbos. 

No time for a dyno run today. But I am looking forward to testing out the numbers on an awd dyno asap. 
Also, I want to see what my trap speed will be at Atco Dragway. 

I used launch control one time on the way home, and it was SUBLIME!!!!!


CB Tuning 


Installation was straight forward. Quality parts. Quality hardware.
Install 

Difference Maker
DP 

Looking at the specs on the downpipe, it's obvious that Unitronic isn't messing around:
*Features*
Direct bolt-on fitment with OEM mounting locations
80mm to 76.2mm turbo to downpipe transition
3-inch T304 stainless steel tubing
T316 stainless steel flanges
200-cell metallic matrix high-flow catalyst
Factory catalyst position for maximum efficiency
OEM-inspired catalytic converter heat shield to reduce radiant heat
Proper Oxygen sensor placement
Corrugated stainless steel flex section
TIG welded construction
Unique v-band fastening system featuring Clampco® clamps

*Hardware Included*
Unitronic 3" Catatlytic Converter Section
Unitronic 3" Downpipe Section
Unitronic 3" V-Band Exhaust Clamps
3" V-Band Adapter 
Unitronic 3" V-Band Sealing Rings

*Sound*
Videos are not the best, but they do give you an idea on the sound:









And a Dodge Challenger, making a lot of noise, another customer who was at the shop today





*I will make a good video this weekend, when there isn't any traffic in my office park. 

A bit throatier, nothing crazy, I only got the downpipe, and it is catted, keepin' it classy 
But the sound is exactly what I was hoping for... a bit more tone, a bit more attitude. Zero drone on the highway.

With just 60 miles on the new map, that's all I have to say so far.
Looking forward to going out to play tomorrow!



Before closing, some more pics:


Untitled by Ryan Mac, on Flickr

Untitled by Ryan Mac, on Flickr

Untitled by Ryan Mac, on Flickr

Untitled by Ryan Mac, on Flickr

Untitled by Ryan Mac, on Flickr

Untitled by Ryan Mac, on Flickr


----------



## Spoooolin (Mar 31, 2015)

How did they take the downpipe out of the car? I ve heard you have to take the driveshaft out?


----------



## brian12g-8602 (Nov 6, 2011)

Stock downpipe does have to catalytic converters so aftermarket downpipe makes a very big difference power wise especially when accompanied by the stage 2 software. 

You can remove/install by loosening the driveshaft, but no need to take it completely out, just have to fish it through. 

-Brian Graves 
CB Tuning 
8408 Kistler Valley Road 
New Tripoli, PA 18066 
484 601 2041


----------



## Spoooolin (Mar 31, 2015)

brian12g-8602 said:


> Stock downpipe does have to catalytic converters so aftermarket downpipe makes a very big difference power wise especially when accompanied by the stage 2 software.
> 
> You can remove/install by loosening the driveshaft, but no need to take it completely out, just have to fish it through.
> 
> ...


When I put my DP in my A3, I thought about taking the driveshaft loose. Instead, taking the motor mount loose and letting the engine sag down just enough worked great for me and didnt take any time at all. 
Just curious how other people do it.


----------



## RyanA3 (May 11, 2005)

Spoooolin said:


> When I put my DP in my A3, I thought about taking the driveshaft loose. Instead, taking the motor mount loose and letting the engine sag down just enough worked great for me and didnt take any time at all.
> Just curious how other people do it.


did you just jack it up in the driveway?
or did you have the ability to DIY on someone's life?


----------



## Spoooolin (Mar 31, 2015)

RyanA3 said:


> did you just jack it up in the driveway?
> or did you have the ability to DIY on someone's life?


I am a master tech for MINI so I used my lift here at the dealership.


----------



## Trd420 (Mar 22, 2013)

:thumbup:


----------

